# KARACHI | ANKAA Towers | Mixed Use | 43 Fl | 165m | U/C



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*The project is a mixed used development comprising of retail mall office tower and serviced apartment tower including parking for 500 cars and basement warehousing. The project was developed to keep all the uses seperated by different entrances and traffic patterns. because of the proximity of adjacent projects privacy was maintained.
*


*Render*


----------

